# Magic Band - Splitting Hopper Ticket



## Smokatoke (May 12, 2014)

Question to Disney(world) veterans... If I bought an electronic ticket 10 day hopper pass, is it possible to split it between two people, 5 days per person onto the magic band? Or does Disney allow only one person to use the "ticket"?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 12, 2014)

Someone who is currently familiar with the fingerprint ID function might best answer ... Yes, WDW has been using the Fingerprint scanner tied to repeated use tickets for SEVERAL YEARS.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 12, 2014)

Sorry I dont follow. You are saying only one person is entitled to the usage of a hopper pass? Im not talking about a season pass...


----------



## Smokatoke (May 12, 2014)

Nevermind, found it. Terrible policy


http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets-vacation-packages/#/subCategory3

Are tickets transferable? Can I give them to someone else to use the remaining days?

Please note that all Magic Your Way Tickets are nontransferable and must be used by the same person on any and all days. The person who uses the ticket for the very first time must use the ticket for its entirety. Any tickets that are transferred are in violation of this restriction and are invalid for admission


----------



## Rob562 (May 12, 2014)

Smokatoke said:


> Nevermind, found it. Terrible policy
> 
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets-vacation-packages/#/subCategory3
> ...



This has been Disney's official policy since pretty much forever. (Though admittedly before they started using the finger scanners for all tickets about 10 years ago it was much more difficult for them to enforce)

Disney prices their tickets to encourage longer visits. After you get beyond a 4-day ticket, each additional day is only about $10. It's strictly a business decision. ("On our week-long trip to Florida we can go to Universal for a day and pay $90 to get in, or we can do an additional day at Epcot for $10 more...")

If it were your business, would you want people to bring a second person along on their 5-day trip for $50? Or would you want them to pay $324 for those 5 days? 
How about a group of 10 splitting a 10-day ticket among them for one day, making for a $38 admission to the Magic Kingdom?

-Rob


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 12, 2014)

Rob562 said:


> If it were your business, would you want people to bring a second person along on their 5-day trip for $50? Or would you want them to pay $324 for those 5 days?
> How about a group of 10 splitting a 10-day ticket among them for one day, making for a $38 admission to the Magic Kingdom?
> 
> -Rob


Life was easier when we had paper tickets that were punched after use. The guest could see how many days were left. Regrettably this also made for easy resale or use by others. Park admission is now very opaque and Disney loves it. I read where the law in FL had to be changed to allow for Magic Bands to be single user only as there is no writing on them specifically as there is on tickets. Disney has filled in the gaps to disallow things like using two days on a multiple day pass to park hop on a single day. As far as I am concerned, if I buy the ticket I would like the freedom to use it as I see fit.


----------



## SMHarman (May 12, 2014)

You could say the same about many tickets.  If I have bought a ticket for a bus/train/plane, why can I not resell it to someone else?

A theater ticket, concert ticket why can I not give it to someone else for the second act.

Etc


----------



## Smokatoke (May 12, 2014)

I see this as I am buying single day passes in bulk, 10 of them. Most places sell items in bulk and make it cheaper the more you buy. Why shouldn't I be able to split them up? 

Are there 10 day long concerts? Second act would be part of the same show. I'm not asking for someone to use my same ticket the same day. Flight would be the same thing which you can actually change for someone else to use


----------



## SMHarman (May 12, 2014)

But you are not as you could not take 10 through the turnstile in one day and you acknowledge that with the 5/5 plan upfront.

I don't know of 10 day long concerts but certainly 2-3 day ones and that ticket is also not exchangable.  Leaving the campus get a wristband and ink stamp and make sure both are still on when you return.

Taking your flight comparison, a discount ticket does not allow name changes, same as a disney 10 day tickets.

Now if you want to buy 10 full price tickets Mickey can sell you those, you can even use all 10 on the same day.  Thats buying 10 one day tickets!  Once you start looking for discounts restrictions start kicking in.


----------



## bnoble (May 12, 2014)

> I see this as I am buying single day passes in bulk, 10 of them. Most places sell items in bulk and make it cheaper the more you buy. Why shouldn't I be able to split them up?


Disney disagrees with you, and it's their park.  You get to play by their rules, or go elsewhere, your choice.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 12, 2014)

bnoble said:


> Disney disagrees with you, and it's their park.  You get to play by their rules, or go elsewhere, your choice.



This is basically what I was going to say.  I noticed Disney posted huge profits last quarter, too, so they know what they are doing.  I love Disney and have annual passes, and we are nuts because we go about six weeks per year to Disneyworld. We even have annual passes for Disneyland this year.  

Disney cannot keep some merchandise on the shelves because the new movie was so popular with the young kids.  

Hey, I am just upset I cannot buy an Elsa dress for my granddaughter.  So I am one of those crazy grandmas going to the stores in Disneyworld and Disneyland every day I am there to find that blue ice/ lacy dress.  She asked me to buy the dress, and I cannot buy it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 12, 2014)

By the way, parking is $17 per day.  Makes that annual pass with free parking an even better deal for us because we stay off property.  I am over the need to stay at Disney.


----------



## elaine (May 13, 2014)

not just WDW. Univ, SW, Kings Dominion, virtually every theme park does not allow transfer of tickets.


----------



## paxsarah (May 13, 2014)

And Disney _will_ let you transfer a ticket that has not been used. It's just a partially-used ticket that is untransferable. That is the tradeoff for inexpensively being able to add additional days (after day 4 or so) to my ticket. If the transfer policy were otherwise, expect those additional days to cost waaaaay more than the $10 it costs to add a day now. For me, that tradeoff is worth it.


----------



## paxsarah (May 13, 2014)

Smokatoke said:


> I see this as I am buying single day passes in bulk, 10 of them. Most places sell items in bulk and make it cheaper the more you buy. Why shouldn't I be able to split them up?



You are not buying 10 single-day tickets - you are buying 10 days' admissions for a single person to use in sequence (and within a limited period of time unless you add a no-expiration option). Not only can't you transfer that partially used ticket to another person, you as an individual can't use that pass to enter more than one park in a day unless it has the hopper option, as you would be able to do if you had 10 single-day tickets in hand. That is, if you're going to be at WDW for 9 days and have a 10 day non-hopper pass, you cannot use that pass to enter two different parks on one of the days.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 14, 2014)

*Top ten new features disney proposes to help guests plan their visits*

You may have heard recently that Disney Parks and Resorts is investing huge amounts of money to help guest preplan their visits with its new My Magic + RFID wristbands. This may include scheduling FastPass times for attractions in advance, getting character interaction appointments and also meal reservations and parade seating. Will this be a good thing? Will it lead to better carefree planning or spontaneity-free vacations? Time will tell. Until then, consider these other time saving vacation strategies that Disney could implement:

10. Billy and Sally's Disney character autograph books come pre-signed!

9. Couldn't get that ADR at Jiko? Disney will deliver to your room a doggie bag from any restaurant and make you feel like you had really dined there!

8. "Room Only" reservations will get you the next available room regardless of specific resort request you made. No Waiting for check-in time!

7. For one low price Disney will offer little Kissimmee children to wait in line for you all day. And they are dressed like Small World characters, too!

6. Send in photos of your family and each person from little Mikey to Grandma Ellie can be photoshopped into picture perfect park scenes AS IF THEY WERE REALLY THERE!

5. Can't make time for a trip to Walt Disney World? Send for Mickey's Virtual Vacation tablets. These flavor-filled chewables contain easily digestible microscopic memory chips that instill in busy brains detailed memories of a Disney World trip. 

4. Stuck in a slow moving FastPass line in Splash Mountain? Use "Disney Line Lube" to slip between those Brazilian soccer teams and hefty Iowa farm families!

3. Afraid of taking too much time out of touring by taking in a Disney all-you-can-eat meal? Try Goofy's Speedy Buffet- your dining choices include appetizer sticks, cup-a-soup, starch bowl, and protein loaf. A real time saver for busy park hoppers!

2. Worried about getting an early start at the parks in the morning? Sleep in luxury in one of the vehicles of Disney's Magical Express as it drives every night around the resort! Be first through the gate bright and early! And it is cheaper than a value resort!

1. Mickey's Virtual Vacation (Number 5 above) is also available as a suppository.


----------



## chunkygal (May 21, 2014)

But here is an upside, get the longest you can with the never expire and in the future your cost is way down. I had one ticket I found that had a 15 year old never expire day on it that I paid bout $45 for park hopper and used it this year. You can revert unused days to never expire.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 22, 2014)

Yes, you can add the no expiration option, but the cost is for ALL days on the ticket not just the ones left. 
We have generally used no expiration tickets, but the add on is hundreds of dollars. A ten day pass is $365 on Undercover Tourist. It is $710 with the no expiration option. (It is $455/$755 with park hopping.) Better to get two passes and plan to spend more days in the park on two trips.


----------



## twinmommy19 (May 23, 2014)

The one thing I've always wondered about is the dining.  IMO Disney would make more money if they figured out a way to permit evening access to Epcot with a sit down dinner reservation as long as you paid for a non hopper pass to any of the parks for that day.  I know some ppl buy the dining plan so it doesn't matter for them, but a lot of families don't.  If the only reason a family wants to visit multiple resorts in a day is to dine at Epcot at the end of the day in my opinion they shouldn't have to pay for the hopper pass and also the meal.  Always seemed like double dipping to me and often times our family would just eat off premise - other than Epcot, we never found the DvC restaurants to be great.


----------



## scootr5 (May 23, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> other than Epcot, we never found the DvC restaurants to be great.



There are a few Disney restaurants at the resorts that are quite good, and require no park admission.  Boma at Animal Kingdom, Flying Fish at Boardwalk, and Artist Point at Wilderness all come to mind.


----------



## bnoble (May 23, 2014)

Those Epcot restaurants are already full, and no one travels to WDW just for the great theme park restaurants---event at Epcot, where IMO the misses out-number the hits.  Disney does not need to cut a break on park admission (the reason people are there) to fill them.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 23, 2014)

Aren't people connected with "event meetings/conventions" eligible for discounted evening Epcot tickets thru their event?


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 23, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Aren't people connected with "event meetings/conventions" eligible for discounted evening Epcot tickets thru their event?



Yes. There are special half day passes available through Disney and/or the convention desk. Usually 4pm start. So on a midnight close you can still get a full day in.


----------



## czar (May 23, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> The one thing I've always wondered about is the dining.  IMO Disney would make more money if they figured out a way to permit evening access to Epcot with a sit down dinner reservation as long as you paid for a non hopper pass to any of the parks for that day.  I know some ppl buy the dining plan so it doesn't matter for them, but a lot of families don't.  If the only reason a family wants to visit multiple resorts in a day is to dine at Epcot at the end of the day in my opinion they shouldn't have to pay for the hopper pass and also the meal.  Always seemed like double dipping to me and often times our family would just eat off premise - other than Epcot, we never found the DvC restaurants to be great.



I thought the same thing when I visited. Then I realized, why would they?  Most of the places are packed as it is and you need to have an ADR. I agree with what you want but doubt Disney would make room for a strategy other than the special tix.


----------



## bnoble (May 24, 2014)

> Aren't people connected with "event meetings/conventions" eligible for discounted evening Epcot tickets thru their event?


Sort of.  There are "after 2" and "after 4" one-day tickets, but they are good at any single park (and generally more expensive than just adding hopping capability to a regular ticket.)

There is also a FL Resident "after 4" annual pass just for Epcot.


----------

